# Auf Computer im LAN zugreifen



## Pennywise (21. Jul 2005)

Hi, habs jetzt geschafft auf Datien im Internet zuzugreifen.

Wie aber kann ich auf das LAN zugreifen. IP-adresse ds Zielrechners ist bekannt.
Möchte zum Beispiel eine Datei auf laufwerk C: auslesen.

Hier mein Code zum Internetzugriff.
Was muss ich daran verändern um aufs LAN zuzugreifen?


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        Properties prop = new Properties(System.getProperties());
    	prop.put("http.proxySet", "true");
    	prop.put("http.proxyHost", "138.33.1.81");
    	prop.put("http.proxyPort", "8080");
    	prop.put("https.proxyHost", "138.33.1.81");
    	prop.put("https.proxyPort", "8080");

    	Properties newprops = new Properties(prop);
    	System.setProperties(newprops);
    	
    	String path = "http://www.haba.de";
        URL url;
        try {
            url = new URL(path);
            HttpURLConnection httpURLConnection = (HttpURLConnection) url
                    .openConnection();
            InputStream inputStream = httpURLConnection.getInputStream();
            ByteArrayOutputStream outputStream = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
            int len = 0;
            byte[] BUFFER = new byte[4096];
            while ((len = inputStream.read(BUFFER)) != -1) {
                outputStream.write(BUFFER, 0, len);
            }
            inputStream.close();
            outputStream.close();
            System.out.println(outputStream);
        } catch (IOException e1) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e1.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
```

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

>>Möchte zum Beispiel eine Datei auf laufwerk C: auslesen. 

hackerangriff oder was??

läuft auf dem zielpc ein webserver? oder sind ordner unter windows freigegeben? oder wie oder was willst du machen??


----------



## Pennywise (21. Jul 2005)

Hab einen Ordner Test auf dem Rechner erstellt und die Datei "sanction.xls" als testdatei reingelegt.
Möchte diese nun in einen InputStream speichern und später in eine neue Datei (durch outputstream) auf meinem Computer ausgeben (Ordner C:/classes). Es läuft kein webserver oder sonstiges auf dem Rechner.
Möchte nur wissen, wie ich die Verbindung zum Testrechner herstellen kann.


----------



## Bert Brenner (21. Jul 2005)

Wie Bleiglanz schon sagte, der Zielrechner muss irgendeinen Dienst anbieten um diese Datei zur verfügung zu stellen. Ohne zu wissen welchen Dienst du verwenden möchtest kann man dir so nicht helfen.


----------



## Roar (21. Jul 2005)

entweder du schaust dir das protokoll an was windows da verwendet oder baust einfach nen server, den du auf dem anderen rechenr laufen lässt.


----------



## DP (21. Jul 2005)

das einfachste wird wohl sein, mit freigaben zu arbeiten...


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das einfachste wird wohl sein, mit freigaben zu arbeiten...


na ja, da ist der zugriff von java aus auch nicht gerade kinderleicht...


----------



## DP (21. Jul 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DP hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?! 


```
File f = new File(x:/file.txt);
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

es geht um einen rechner im lan

und iA kann man nicht vorraussetzen, dass das netzlaufwerk schon gemountet ist (auf einen buchstaben x: oder sowas)


----------



## Nick H. (21. Jul 2005)

>>entweder du schaust dir das protokoll an was windows da verwendet

das würde mich interessieren
welches Protokoll ist das denn?
und wo bekomm ich ne Spezifikation her?
ich hab auch mal probiert nen anderen Pc anzuquatschen
der hat ammer immer nur merkwürdige Codes zurückgeschickt...


----------



## Bert Brenner (21. Jul 2005)

Server Message Block Protokoll oder kurz SMB


----------



## DP (21. Jul 2005)

in konzernen, bzw. dort wo es edv-richtlinien gibt, sind laufwerke gemounted. für alles andere fehlen die rechte auf dem client.


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

ja so ist das:

wenn gemountet trivial

wenn nicht: Java Implementierung von SMB verwenden und Benutzername+Kennwort reinprogrammieren => mistlösung


----------



## MPW (12. Aug 2005)

kann man nicht einfach unter Windows "//Computername/Ordner" verwenden? geht doch über den Filechooser auch...


----------



## Dukel (12. Aug 2005)

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/vfs/


----------



## Gast (16. Aug 2005)

import java.io.*;
public class Auflisten{
public static void main(String[]args){
File[] drives = File.listRoots();
for(int i=0; i<drives.length; i++)
System.out.println(drives_);
}}

)_


----------

